# Pembroke Rosslare "AFerry account"



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2017)

Just to warn others, i tried to book a ferry with this lot today - because  their price came up £30 less than anyone else....  after failing twice to have perfectly sound debit cards accepted, and then logging back in -  the price had gone up by £30 !!!

  their address is 2Morrow Court, Appleford Road, Sutton Courtenay, Oxfordshire, OX14 4FH  -  this post code is an abingdon one....

Their email reply to me is one of those  "no reply" addresses as well...    Beware.......


----------



## Yelto (Mar 31, 2017)

Google Maps

copy & paste into google it comes up on google maps


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2017)

Yelto said:


> Google Maps
> 
> copy & paste into google it comes up on google maps



thank you  -  but that does not explain my inability to pay for a ticket  with 2 perfectly good cards....  and then the price going up by  50%  does it ????

i have come to my own conclusion  -  you may have come to  a different one.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2017)

My bank just called  -   I dont know if it is a scam or not  -  but  thank goodness no money was taken because i acted so quickly...... and so did they  -  thank you HSBC


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 31, 2017)

Colette, i`ve used them in the past and they`ve been fine and got me some good deals on the Dover to Calais route    AFerry | Compare Ferries Online. Ferry Tickets in Europe & Worldwide

I now book direct with P&O because their prices have been better.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2017)

thanks  wooie  -  but it certainly was not a good experience...  and the fact that my bank phoned me as well....   something very odd was going on.   

Putting the price up by 50% in a few minutes......  i have heard of this happening but to actually see if before my very eyes was really un-nerving...  - i have booked with Irish ferries now for £107.


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> thanks  wooie  -  but it certainly was not a good experience...  and the fact that my bank phoned me as well....   something very odd was going on.
> 
> Putting the price up by 50% in a few minutes......  i have heard of this happening but to actually see if before my very eyes was really un-nerving...  - i have booked with Irish ferries now for £107.



I can't comment on that particular company but have grown used to dealing with major price rises if you don't get in quickly enough. For example, I recently booked return flights from Almeria to Gatwick next Christmas on the first day that EasyJet announced the schedule. Got two returns for just over £100. Today, those same tickets are on sale for around £150 - that is a 50% increase. It pays to book early


----------



## TJBi (Mar 31, 2017)

John H said:


> <snip> It pays to book early



In my experience, booking early is asking for trouble.

I booked my 2016 crossings pretty much as soon as bookings opened in 2015.  2 months later, the motorhome was stolen.
I booked my 2017 crossings in September 2016.  Three months later my wife was hospitalised and died.

I'm a bit wary now of booking early...


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2017)

TJBi said:


> In my experience, booking early is asking for trouble.
> 
> I booked my 2016 crossings pretty much as soon as bookings opened in 2015.  2 months later, the motorhome was stolen.
> I booked my 2017 crossings in September 2016.  Three months later my wife was hospitalised and died.
> ...



I am sorry for your troubles - which have clearly put me in my place! I will still book ahead though


----------



## TJBi (Mar 31, 2017)

John H said:


> I am sorry for your troubles - which have clearly put me in my place! I will still book ahead though



I may try doing so again some time.  After all, what else could possibly go wrong?

On reflection, don't answer that!  :danger:


----------



## Mul (Mar 31, 2017)

Collette, 99% of companies do this ...

They install cookies as part of your query when you go back in they know you were there 15mins or 15 days ago and are interested / likely to book. Hence they put price up. Happens to us loads Holiday firms are worst. Therefore before returning. Clear ALL cookies. Use whatever browser cleaner but more often than not you'll need something like CC Cleaner (Google it and 100% free no gimmicks, well respected, company is Piriform). Most of the time very successful and squirrels away more than yur browser. Hey presto you'll look like a new customer and will likely get cheaper deal (... not always). Down side it will likely clear passwords for things like WC which also does Cookies and password files etc.

If anyone has never done a deep clean you'll be amazed at the Gb  of useless rubbish your computer will thankyou for deleting.

HTH Chrz Mul.

P.S. How's the play coming on. Not heard for weeks, but living away at Mo with work in Thurso and no email.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2017)

Mul said:


> Collette, 99% of companies do this ...
> 
> They install cookies as part of your query when you go back in they know you were there 15mins or 15 days ago and are interested / likely to book. Hence they put price up. Happens to us loads Holiday firms are worst. Therefore before returning. Clear ALL cookies. Use whatever browser cleaner but more often than not you'll need something like CC Cleaner (Google it and 100% free no gimmicks, well respected, company is Piriform). Most of the time very successful and squirrels away more than yur browser. Hey presto you'll look like a new customer and will likely get cheaper deal (... not always). Down side it will likely clear passwords for things like WC which also does Cookies and password files etc.
> 
> ...



Hi   -  I cant be bothered to reset all my passwords everytime i get a quote for something - i have so many it would drive me mad.  Something very odd happened today because the ferry  website refused 3 card numbers  - all valid cards  -  and alerted my bank to a possible fraudulent transaction  - so summat were up chuck !!   

my play has been finished and sent off to uni for assessment  - if you want the final copy i would be delighted to send it to you by email when you are back on email let me know..... ...  many of my WC  readers just stopped communicating   - a couple were ACE   !!!!  

Most important thing i am booked to go to ROI  - i cant wait   -  for £107   -  the first lot of quotes i got a few weeks ago were well over  £200+    www   -  who knows  how it operates....

Whats the weather been like in Thurso ?


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 31, 2017)

Mul said:


> Collette, 99% of companies do this ...
> 
> They install cookies as part of your query when you go back in they know you were there 15mins or 15 days ago and are interested / likely to book. Hence they put price up. Happens to us loads Holiday firms are worst. Therefore before returning. Clear ALL cookies. Use whatever browser cleaner but more often than not you'll need something like CC Cleaner (Google it and 100% free no gimmicks, well respected, company is Piriform). Most of the time very successful and squirrels away more than yur browser. Hey presto you'll look like a new customer and will likely get cheaper deal (... not always). Down side it will likely clear passwords for things like WC which also does Cookies and password files etc.
> 
> ...


Or switch to linux and use a rolling tor web browser & no cookies involved.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2017)

the truth is i dont even know what cookies are - but my local IT man has installed software that prevents nasties getting onto my system and i use CCleaner sometimes and other pre-progammed safety anti this anti that software on a daily basis .....


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 31, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> the truth is i dont even know what cookies are - but my local IT man has installed software that prevents nasties getting onto my system and i use CCleaner sometimes and other pre-progammed safety anti this anti that software on a daily basis .....



Sorry del but not one of any anti virus or any other malware stuff works on windows as wiki leaks proved that the cia put chaps into m/s and other third party firms to wright code which is embedded in windows and is kept up to date when you install updates,so in fact just about anyone can get inside your pc.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Sorry del but not one of any anti virus or any other malware stuff works on windows as wiki leaks proved that the cia put chaps into m/s and other third party firms to wright code which is embedded in windows and is kept up to date when you install updates,so in fact just about anyone can get inside your pc.




I GUESS I  have always thought that they could Trev.    i don't install updates. But my PC/internet  is on most days for the majority of the day when i am at home - so of course there is a risk.  

I know others don't agree with me  - but i think that banks security on the www  these days is exceptional  -  and all of my bankers  have phoned/emailed/texed me more than once to check/alert me/verify something out of the ordinary and i have never lost any money. 

Maybe the CIA could put a nice little chap inside my PC who could pop up now and again and assist with my IT problems ???:tongue:


----------



## Private (Apr 1, 2017)

*Please install updates*



delicagirl said:


> I GUESS I  have always thought that they could Trev.    *i don't install updates. *But my PC/internet  is on most days for the majority of the day when i am at home - so of course there is a risk.
> 
> I know others don't agree with me  - but i think that banks security on the www  these days is exceptional  -  and all of my bankers  have phoned/emailed/texed me more than once to check/alert me/verify something out of the ordinary and i have never lost any money.
> 
> Maybe the CIA could put a nice little chap inside my PC who could pop up now and again and assist with my IT problems ???:tongue:



The majority of updates are for security reasons; i.e they close recently discovered software vulnerabilities. 
As bad as the CIA are, their hidden files are still probably preferable to the virus writer's hidden files.
I advise switching updates on; despite the inconvenience sometimes caused.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 1, 2017)

Private said:


> The majority of updates are for security reasons; i.e they close recently discovered software vulnerabilities.
> As bad as the CIA are, their hidden files are still probably preferable to the virus writer's hidden files.
> I advise switching updates on; despite the inconvenience sometimes caused.




Seconded    :wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 1, 2017)

Private said:


> The majority of updates are for security reasons; i.e they close recently discovered software vulnerabilities.
> As bad as the CIA are, their hidden files are still probably preferable to the virus writer's hidden files.
> I advise switching updates on; despite the inconvenience sometimes caused.



I would say bin windows,but i must admit once you send data to a third party they can give it away if there on windows,time folk wakened up.
You can duel boot your pc with linux if you are worried untill you get used to it,linux light is very simple to use and will run any win programes but there is no need as we have are own but it takes a we while to get used to the new names for things.light 3.4 will be launched in a few weeks which is a 5 year distro but if you have 3.2 you can roll over just by hitting a update button and all your folders will be kept ,try doing that on windows.


----------



## harrow (Apr 1, 2017)

At the moment I am having a cup of tea, 

and would like to know how you get these cookies out of the computer.

A chocolate chip biscuit would be very nice. 

I can only find dust inside the CD drawer 

:banana::banana::lol-049:


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 1, 2017)

harrow said:


> At the moment I am having a cup of tea,
> 
> and would like to know how you get these cookies out of the computer.
> 
> ...



ah  - a fellow luddite ??


----------



## harrow (Apr 1, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> ah  - a fellow luddite ??


I was having a little bit of fun with you, cookies are little text files, in other words you can read them and then delete them.

Placed on your computer by websites to look at where you have been browsing.

The easiest way to get rid of them is to use your browser's own delete history option.  

As for saving passwords you can keep them in "your little black book" or make a password protected document that you can keep on the desktop or hide it where ever you want.

Every time I shut the computer down I delete history which automatically includes cookies and browsing history and downloaded files, a couple of clicks and its done.

:cool1::cool1::cool1:


----------



## chrismilo (Apr 1, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Just to warn others, i tried to book a ferry with this lot today - because  their price came up £30 less than anyone else....  after failing twice to have perfectly sound debit cards accepted, and then logging back in -  the price had gone up by £30 !!!
> 
> i don't know if this could be a scam site  their address is 2Morrow Court, Appleford Road, Sutton Courtenay, Oxfordshire, OX14 4FH  -  this post code is an abingdon one....
> 
> Their email reply to me is one of those  "no reply" addresses as well...    Beware.......



I used them last year from Italy to Greece ferries no probs got good deal


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 1, 2017)

thanks everyone  i will get back to my bank tomorrow  as the credit card refused by this site is still giving me problems....   and i have more than sufficient funds...   something odd happened thats for sure.....   but i will edit out the word scam as folks here think it was not


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 1, 2017)

harrow said:


> I was having a little bit of fun with you, cookies are little text files, in other words you can read them and then delete them.
> 
> Placed on your computer by websites to look at where you have been browsing.
> 
> ...


Thats fine but the second they place a cookie they have all your data and ip address so even if you do clear it they will be back on next boot up.c:


----------

